# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  lost girl due to being bald

## zac

So i've been hooking up with this girl on and off for years now. I've been bald the entire time but she's never seen me without a hat hahah... anyways

She messages me the other night and we had a good convo for a while, she sent me a pic... and then i sent her this one.... after that, she barely responds and does not seem interested in meeting up lol...oh well, it is what it is..

----------


## Soonbald

wow you look GREAT shaved bro..lucky you I wish I looked as good as you shaved  :Frown: 
I see no problems with your bald head you look COOL..the girl is too shallow you dont need her.

----------


## pkipling

More often than not, we don't really know what's going on in someone else's head unless they flat out tell us, so I wouldn't jump to the conclusion that this is the reason she stopped talking to you. It's a possibility, but so are a dozen other reasons as well. The main thing is to not treat it as if it's a fact and let it manifest itself into something bigger than it is in your head. Your tone seems like you've laughed it off, but just in case you start to take it to heart.... don't.  :Cool: 

*I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My views/opinions are my own and don't necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff.
*

----------


## Johny41

Pkipling is right, it is not evident that your baldness is the reason she stopped talking to you. I'd like to give you an advice for future: don't hide your head under the hats, because you are a great-looking guy and bald head is your spice, but not disadvantage. You just need to increase self-confidence.

----------


## bmoreno515

Dude you'll find a new and better girl, you can pull the look off.

----------


## zac

I really appreciate the positive comments guys, thank you

----------


## Hairbrain

You look great shaved. But I want to know how you hook up with a girl for years without removing your hat........

----------


## JohnMPB

> More often than not, we don't really know what's going on in someone else's head unless they flat out tell us, so I wouldn't jump to the conclusion that this is the reason she stopped talking to you. It's a possibility, but so are a dozen other reasons as well. The main thing is to not treat it as if it's a fact and let it manifest itself into something bigger than it is in your head. Your tone seems like you've laughed it off, but just in case you start to take it to heart.... don't. 
> 
> *I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My views/opinions are my own and don't necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff.
> *


 Solid advice right here

----------


## JohnMPB

> You look great shaved. But I want to know how you hook up with a girl for years without removing your hat........


 I'd like to know the same...so u boned this chick for years with a hat on? True alpha if so

----------


## zac

> I'd like to know the same...so u boned this chick for years with a hat on? True alpha if so


 lol not much of an alpha, i worked with her at a grocery market where i was able to wear a hat 24/7 and we would either hook up in the bathroom at work or at her place from time to time, no sleepovers, she never asked about my hat lol, as strange as that sounds

----------


## Hairbrain

Strange yes, but believable cause I've been there. Hat comes off with the lights.

----------


## richter101

I find it hard to believe.. You look fine bald, I wished I looked as good. ha But of course we all know how you feel. If it really starts getting to your head (no pun intended) I'd suggest looking into FUE procedure. That's what I did. Game changer.

*Richter101 is a former patient of Dr. Parsa Mohebi
*
Born Oct 89
Began Seeing Gradual Hair Loss Oct 09
Began Seeing Gradual Hair Gain June 15

My regimen includes:
HT #1 2200 (ARTAS- FUE) grafts at Parsa Mohebi Hair Restoration in Los Angeles in 2016
Finasteride daily, since 2014
Rogaine experimenter from 2012- 13 RIP

Planning HT #2 By End of This Year  :Smile:

----------


## GoingGoing

I don't know for a fact, but I can almost assure you that's not the reason she seems to have bailed - there can be plenty of other reasons.

You're one of the fortunate ones who can pull the look off well. Embrace it and move on with your life. That would be my advice.

----------


## BaldBearded

1. You are hot!

2. Stop hiding it.

3. She was a twat... so... good riddance.

----------


## Kashman

I d let that girl go on day 1 bro. what a  shallow person !

----------


## Cantona

How do you know its due to the hair and not the tatoo or something else you said ? its not like if you had hair or a wig and she found out! 

you looks good wthout hair and if this is the reason then you deserve probably better

----------


## BaldBearded

> I d let that girl go on day 1 bro. what a  shallow person !


 Good! You are ****ing hot! Looks like you could grow some awesome facial hair!!!

----------


## Stevedawg18

Yeah I'd be surprised if baldness is the reason. You look good with a shaved head. Maybe just ask her if it's on your mind? Wonder if she'd be honest. I'd be curious to know.

----------


## Paindemonium

Baldness is obviously the reason. Buy a wig, anything else is too late for you.

----------


## BaldBearded

> Baldness is obviously the reason. Buy a wig, anything else is too late for you.


 Nice... how about posting something helpful?

----------


## LusciousLadyLocks

Did she know about the tattoos?  Sometimes, even girls who will hook up in bathrooms hate tattoos.

----------


## HarpreetSingh

You can get another girl. I think you must try with same baldness you will be amazed not all girls are same.

----------


## schreiben

Hat comes off with the lights.

----------


## Louish

So what is the point of this post again?

----------


## BaldBearded

> So what is the point of this post again?


 Like most... pointLESS!

----------


## Kojak

[QUOTE=BaldBearded;247770]Nice... how about posting something helpful?[/QUOTE

I am guessing Paindemonium was being sarcastic LOL

----------


## Simar

you actually looks looks cool. i had not seen you with hairs but still i can say that this look is awesome ..
Don't worried about that girl. She didn't deserve you if she left you just because of looks.
God bless u

----------


## NorwoodPoo

I ain't bald yet (NW2 at worst) but when my girlfriend saw a picture of my bald dad, well... she got a little nervous. Oh well, I've probably got at least 2 more years with a passable head of hair.

----------


## dazzyk

Dunno really. You look really cool and I don't think it's due to baldness that she stopped texting. You either forget all this and move forward or try and find out what's up with her (if you are really curious, but better just drop it)

----------


## TLett

> So i've been hooking up with this girl on and off for years now. I've been bald the entire time but she's never seen me without a hat hahah... anyways
> 
> She messages me the other night and we had a good convo for a while, she sent me a pic... and then i sent her this one.... after that, she barely responds and does not seem interested in meeting up lol...oh well, it is what it is..


 It had to be a different reason son you are a very handsome young man. And even if it was for that, wow is all I got to say. You are better off without such a negative person

----------


## maxb

This is why you should not wear a hat if you are bald (Skin cancer considerations aside)

----------


## onegolusingh

Hair Transplant is one and only permanent solution for baldness and if you are looking for hair transplant clinic in Ludhiana then HTL offers the best hair treatment at low cost.


S.C.O-7, First Floor, Phase 1 Road, Main Market, Urban Estate Dugri, Ludhiana, Punjab 141003
Phone: +918146989051

----------


## onegolusingh

Getting rid of baldness is not easy sometimes we try all the medications but still if the hair loss is due to genetic then i don't think it would be recover and for this the only one simple proven solution exist is hair transplant.


S.C.O-7, First Floor, Phase 1 Road, Main Market, Urban Estate Dugri, Ludhiana, Punjab 141003
Phone: +918146989051

----------

